# Help needed with some new error codes P130A, P03AF, P0726



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

So drove on the highway and wanted to pass someone slower. I downshifted with the DSG in manual from 6th to 5th and at the same time pressed the gas pedal (not full pedal to the metal). Suddenly the engine stuttered for like half a second and then threw the EPC light. I stopped, turned the engine off and restarted and the light was gone, car drove without a problem. 

Once I got home I scanned the car and this is what I got:

................................................................................................
Address 01: Engine (J623-CYFB) Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 906 259 E HW: 06K 907 425 E
Component: 2.0l R4 TFSI H13 0001 
Revision: --H13--- 
Coding: 0A1D00322426000E3004
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0208V0906259E 001002
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0208V0906259E.rod
VCID: 42A5907AD5DE273138B-8017

2 Faults Found:
15074 - Cylinder Disabling 
P130A 00 [032] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 9345 km
Date: 2015.05.15
Time: 16:48:47

15179 - Cylinder 3 Pressure Too High 
P03AF 00 [101] - -
Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 9345 km
Date: 2015.05.15
Time: 16:48:47

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0D9-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 0D9 300 012 L HW: 02E 927 770 AQ
Component: DQ250-6A MQB H53 4521 
Revision: 03253104 Serial number: TFK01411291817
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 04742 780 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ250021.rod
VCID: 1F63390E06EC2AD9775-804A

1 Fault Found:
10657 - RPM Signal from ECU 
P0726 00 [002] - Implausible Signal
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

.................................................................................................

Does anyone have experience with this? I will go to my dealer after the long weekend...
Thanks!


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Unfortunately not. The car goes in June 3rd. I will report back...


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Interested in what the dealer will do. I have a similiar problem on my 8P, the car has missed a shift about 10 times. Only twice has a code been recorded and the code is not pin pointing the problem. Oh well, first world problems.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you have same/similar transmission in your 8P?
Btw, it happened again this weekend. I was on a spirited drive around the Calabogie area and I upshifted near redline when I got a super short hesitation and the EPC light came on. I stopped, restarted the engine and all was good. I did not scan it yet...


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

soulflyer said:


> Do you have same/similar transmission in your 8P?
> Btw, it happened again this weekend. I was on a spirited drive around the Calabogie area and I upshifted near redline when I got a super short hesitation and the EPC light came on. I stopped, restarted the engine and all was good. I did not scan it yet...


BTW, is your car tuned, or running a 'power module'?


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

soulflyer said:


> Do you have same/similar transmission in your 8P?


I believe the 8P and 8V share the same DSG. 

The code I am getting is low pressure fuel system. That means the pump in the tank, two switches, and the electrics that make it happen. I am kinda hoping that it is the electrics and a new battery will solve the problem.

The problem seems worse when the fuel tank is low. Of course this could be me finding a pattern where none exists.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

araemo said:


> BTW, is your car tuned, or running a 'power module'?


The car is completely stock... 
There is no obvious different behaviour after the EPC light came on or after it turned off. Really strange..


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

*Update*

The car went in yesterday to diagnose those codes. I addition the back of the seat came loose again... 
Until today they were not able to find something that caused a misfire and subsequent disabling of cylinder 3 twice. They are still in conversation with Audi of Canada.
They confirmed that the seat needs a complete new frame (again... for the second time in 4 months). And no I am not fat... 6'1 and 220lbs..
However I asked what Audi is willing to do to compensate for the fact that I had to drive a loaner for 10 days already. The dealership is in negations with Audi of Canada.
In addition I inquired if its possible to have a SS seat instead of the usual seat (I don't had the option of SS Seats at the time) as a swap instead of repairing the old seat. 

The dealership is trying hard to keep me as a satisfied customer. No complaints there... Audi however... 

Lets see what happens... tomorrow is day 11 in a Q5...


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

And finally I got the car back. 
They replaced the knock sensor on cylinder 3. That seems to be quite a job since the water pump has to get out to access that sensor. They were not able to fix the seat, the parts are still underway. 
its been almost 2 weeks I have been driving a whale aka Q5. 

So far:
- door handle sensor replaced
- soundaktor replaced
- Evap pressure sensor replaced (TSB)
- Seat frame passenger side replaced twice
- knock sensor replaced

I got the car end of Jan, and its was in the shop for a months in total by now.

Let's see what's next...


----------



## Yas_DXB (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello soulflyer,
Any update on this issue? Im facing exactly the same thing with my MK7 R and I'm practically fed up of taking it to the dealership who can't solve it. happened when the car had 1000 kms, then happened again a few 1000 kms later, put a tune on it, still happened a couple of times. no resolution to this issue yet. curious to know if the knock sensor actually solved it!

Cheers


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

3k km later and no problems so far (crossing my finger!)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

steve111b said:


> I believe the 8P and 8V share the same DSG.
> 
> The code I am getting is low pressure fuel system. That means the pump in the tank, two switches, and the electrics that make it happen. I am kinda hoping that it is the electrics and a new battery will solve the problem.
> 
> The problem seems worse when the fuel tank is low. Of course this could be me finding a pattern where none exists.


Nope, the 8V has a newer and improved DSG, supposed to be much better than the 8P - it's about 2 or maybe even 3 generations newer... Transmission wise.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ponto.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure if my problem has anything to do with the original post, but I will pass it on anyways.

DSG shifts do not work occasionaly because there is not enough fuel in the gas tank. Below 1/4 tank the car may fail to shift correctly. Once the low fuel light comes on the problem is engine hesitation. I let the fuel run down to about 3 litres and was able to repeat the engine hesitation, then filled the tank and everything was fine.

The fuel tank in the 8P may be similiar/same as the 8V. There are two sides with a connection at the top. The pump pushes fuel to the other side and the levels of both sides are made equal by a siphon. So when I have 3 litres in the tank it is made up of 1 1/2 litres in each side of the tank. The fuel gauge takes an average of both sides, so if the two sides become unequal it likely will not show on the gauge.

Driving in Manual, sharp corners, going uphill, and wide open throttle increase the chances that the car will not have enough fuel. I suspect that keeping the car in Drive may prevent this problem from occurring. When you force the car to downshift more than one gear (in D), it pauses (to select the gear) and may give time to allow the fuel situation to stabilize.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Simple solution for ya Steve, just keep her topped up above half a tank. 




steve111b said:


> Not sure if my problem has anything to do with the original post, but I will pass it on anyways.
> 
> DSG shifts do not work occasionaly because there is not enough fuel in the gas tank. Below 1/4 tank the car may fail to shift correctly. Once the low fuel light comes on the problem is engine hesitation. I let the fuel run down to about 3 litres and was able to repeat the engine hesitation, then filled the tank and everything was fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Simple solution for ya Steve, just keep her topped up above half a tank.


:/


Or be less ah nevermind.... The transmission wouldn't pause due to fuel sloshing around. If the car didn't have fuel the engine would actually stall. 

The reason it pauses if you try and shift more than one gear is the dual clutch set up. It can shift one gear fast. But not two. 

This is due to the set up of the dual clutches. One clutch is for gears 1,3 and 5. The other clutch is for 2,4 and 6. So when you are in say 5th the other clutch is ready for 4th or 6th. But if you wanted to jump to 3rd the transmission would have to shift out of gear with that clutch and jump it to 3rd. You'd be quicker to shift down once than again once the other clutch grabbed. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

steve111b said:


> The fuel tank in the 8P may be similiar/same as the 8V. There are two sides with a connection at the top. The pump pushes fuel to the other side and the levels of both sides are made equal by a siphon. So when I have 3 litres in the tank it is made up of 1 1/2 litres in each side of the tank. The fuel gauge takes an average of both sides, so if the two sides become unequal it likely will not show on the gauge.
> .


What planet the fck do you get your information from? The secondary pump is only a transfer pump to the main pump. It does no equalize both sides. There would be no point to that. It transfers fuel forward so the main pump can provide fuel to the engine. Simple as that. 

Also this isn't your grandpa's 1970s Buick. Modern tanks have baffles in them so the fuel doesn't slosh around and starve the pumps.... 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

soulflyer said:


> So drove on the highway and wanted to pass someone slower. I downshifted with the DSG in manual from 6th to 5th and at the same time pressed the gas pedal (not full pedal to the metal). Suddenly the engine stuttered for like half a second and then threw the EPC light. I stopped, turned the engine off and restarted and the light was gone, car drove without a problem.
> 
> Once I got home I scanned the car and this is what I got:
> 
> ...


2 hours ago I had the same 2 errors in the same cylinder,number 3 and in the same situation as you. but in my case the S3 has 88000km .

Did this errors in your case happened again?

thanks


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

AXZ said:


> 2 hours ago I had the same 2 errors in the same cylinder,number 3 and in the same situation as you. but in my case the S3 has 88000km .
> 
> Did this errors in your case happened again?
> 
> thanks



Thankfully that error did not occur again. I have now 32000km on the car.
good luck!!


----------

